

New Extension Detects FireSheep Hijacking - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/zscaler-helps-identify-firesheep-usage-new-extension

======
erikano
CoralCDN links to the description [1] and the extension [2] - in the event
that the ZScaler website goes down due to high load.

[1]: <http://www.zscaler.com.nyud.net/blacksheep.html>

[2]:
[http://www.zscaler.com.nyud.net/research/plugins/firefox/bla...](http://www.zscaler.com.nyud.net/research/plugins/firefox/blacksheep/blacksheep-
latest.xpi)

